# Converting Masterbuilt Pro Smoker from propane to Natural Gas



## B00b001357 (Jun 17, 2020)

So I was thinking of converting my new smoker to natural gas. It is 15,400 BTU. Based on a standard chart the natural gas orifice should be 48. A few questions that I hope someone here can answer. Masterbuilt refuses to help. I am assuming this is strictly a legal disclaimer. I figure the safest way to do it is buy a new orifice and not drill out the old one. Has anyone done this and does it work ok? Thank you all. I appreciate any and all suggestions.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 18, 2020)

If you have number drills, or can get them, I would start with a lower BTU output drill...   Propane smokers generally put out WAAAAY too many BTU's to make a decent smoker.....
Try the orifice as is...   Some air adjustment will be necessary to get a good flame...
5-6,200 BTU's should be good...  Run it on full high heat and see what it gets you...   Run it on low heat and see if it will run at 100-125F...   You will need to plug some holes in the burner to get a flame that won't flame out...   Try plugging 1/2 the holes...   You will get a higher flame that "shouldn't" flame out...   Maybe plug a few more holes until you get a good flame only using 1/4 - 1/3 the burner holes....  AND....  A needle valve will be a big help in controlling fuel flow.....


----------

